# Rp vs 7d2 high iso performance?



## Aussie shooter (Nov 17, 2019)

My 7d2 just doesn't cut it for aurora photography. I love it. But i have to consider upgrading to a FF for this particular purpose(and obviously it would get used for general landscapes etc). I am wondering what the actual difference is in high iso performance(1600-3200) btween an rp and the 7d2. 2 stops? More? Does anyone have experience with both?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 17, 2019)

I compared 70D ISO1600 with 6D Mark ii ISO6400. 2 stops for sure. 7D Mark ii has "enhanced" sensor over 70D, and RP equal to 6D Mark ii. So you can expect a little less than two points of difference at high ISO.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 17, 2019)

I have a 6D2 (similar sensor to the RP) and a 7D2. No comparison for Astro! This is one application where even the crappiest FF camera beats the best crop body. There is no substitute for light gathering ability. Note that the R outperforms the RP significantly at low ISO, but about the same at higher levels

i would also look for a FAST F1.4 (or better) to go with it.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 17, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> I have a 6D2 (similar sensor to the RP) and a 7D2. No comparison for Astro! This is one application where even the crappiest FF camera beats the best crop body. There is no substitute for light gathering ability. Note that the R outperforms the RP significantly at low ISO, but about the same at higher levels
> 
> i would also look for a FAST F1.4 (or better) to go with it.



Interesting that the R is basically the same as the Rp at 1600 and above. And looking at that chart it suggests about only 1 stop better performance than the 7d2. One stop doesn't seem like a lot on paper. What about your actual experience? Is the noise 'better' noise? Does it seem like more than 1 stop when you use them in the real world?


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 17, 2019)

I always go to the DPReview studio comparison page to answer questions like this and actually download the RAW files to pl,ay with myself.

Now the studio shots are not 100% representative of real world results because of the levels of illumination, basically the dimmer they scene then more the differences will show up. So for your Astro images it will be a bigger difference.

As for the RP to 7D MkII high iso performance, the sensor is basically the same as the 7D MkII so the 1 stop advantage is coming from the increase in sensor area as the second link illustrates. RP + RP cropped + 7D MkII.

You can emulate the effect you are going to get by stitching two 7D MkII shots and presenting them at the same output size.





__





Studio shot comparison: Digital Photography Review


Expert news, reviews and videos of the latest digital cameras, lenses, accessories, and phones. Get answers to your questions in our photography forums.




www.dpreview.com









__





Photographic Dynamic Range versus ISO Setting






www.photonstophotos.net


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 17, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> I always go to the DPReview studio comparison page to answer questions like this and actually download the RAW files to pl,ay with myself.
> 
> Now the studio shots are not 100% representative of real world results because of the levels of illumination, basically the dimmer they scene then more the differences will show up. So for your Astro images it will be a bigger difference.
> 
> ...


That makes sense. Still the old gen sensor tech. Thank you. Lots of thinking to do. Maybe i'll wait and see what the high res r looks like. I was even thinking the astro R could be worthwhile but it would then be problematic for general use.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 18, 2019)

Aussie shooter said:


> Interesting that the R is basically the same as the Rp at 1600 and above. And looking at that chart it suggests about only 1 stop better performance than the 7d2. One stop doesn't seem like a lot on paper. What about your actual experience? Is the noise 'better' noise? Does it seem like more than 1 stop when you use them in the real world?


To my mind, the 6D2 seems cleaner and I have pushed it higher than I would go with the 7D2. I think I will try a quick test between the two and will get back to everyone with the images


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 18, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> To my mind, the 6D2 seems cleaner and I have pushed it higher than I would go with the 7D2. I think I will try a quick test between the two and will get back to everyone with the images


Cheers mate. That would be much appreciated


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 18, 2019)

Aussie shooter said:


> Cheers mate. That would be much appreciated


First image on the 7D2 with a 24-70 lens at 24mm, second on the 6D2 with the same lens at 38mm
both shot at 1/15 second, ISO25,600, F4.0
processed in lightroom from the RAW files, all corrections turned off, cropped to half the width of the image, and resampled down to 1920 pixels wide


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 18, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> First image on the 7D2 with a 24-70 lens at 24mm, second on the 6D2 with the same lens at 38mm
> both shot at 1/15 second, ISO25,600, F4.0
> processed in lightroom from the RAW files, all corrections turned off, cropped to half the width of the image, and resampled down to 1920 pixels wide
> View attachment 187562
> View attachment 187563


Definitely a big improvement with the 6d2 sensor. Thanks for the help mate. You have given me lots to think about.


----------

